# notebook selber bauen



## MMiiKKee (29. Oktober 2012)

hallo

ich will mir selber ein laptop bauen und ich weis das das schon öfters gefragt wurde aber ich dachte mehr daran sowas auch zu studieren oder so und wollte fragen ob sowas irgendwie möglich ist und was ich da studieren müsste also nicht so fertig gehäuse kaufen und so sondern wirklich gehäuse irgendwie bauen lassen und die teile selber zusammenlöten und sowas

mfg mike


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt quasi keine Bausätze bzw einzelne Bauteile zum selber aussuchen wie auch das Display auch.
Wie wäre es mit etwas Groß- und Kleinschreibung sowie den Satzzeichen. Wer den Satz in einem Rutsch liest braucht eine Sauerstoffbehandlung


----------



## highspeedpingu (29. Oktober 2012)

Selber zusamenlöten und so???


----------



## Dan23 (29. Oktober 2012)

Selber zusammenlöten??? LOL, so eine abenteurliche Frage gab es glaub ich schon lange nicht mehr!
Wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor mit dem zusammenlöten? Ein Notebook benötigt ein Gehäuse! Das wird meistens aus Plastik hergestellt! Und die Mainboards kann man sich auch nicht einfach so zusammenlöten!
Die muss man irgendwo kaufen und meistens sind neuere Modelle schwieriger zu bekommen.
Geh mal in die Bucht und gib mal da Laptop Notebook Barebone ein und dann wirst du etliche interessante Optionen angezeigt bekommen. Das kannst du dann machen, ansonsten vergiss es.
Und ja, Groß- und Kleinschreibung solltest du mal ab und zu anwenden. Deinen Post versteht man ja fast nicht!


----------



## MMiiKKee (29. Oktober 2012)

ok Sorry wegen der Groß- Kleinschreibung. Ich mein halt Irgendwer baut oder entwickelt ja die ganzen Notebooks und der muss des ja Irgendwohere wissen wie man des macht . Drum wolt ich halt wissen was dafür lernen muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja das Gehäuse wäre ja kein wirkliches Problem, da gäbe es schon Schachspiele zum aufklappen 
Eines der Hauptprobleme neben den Einzelteilen wäre auch die Kühlung, Scharniere und Flachkabel für zb das Display usw.


----------



## MMiiKKee (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab halt gedacht ein Gamer-Notebook zu machen das so mobil wie möglich ist, da ich nooch keinen Laptop gefunden hab der halt genau so ist wie ich ihn gern hätt. mit dem selber zusammenbauen könn ich halt en bisschen Platz raushohlen ähnlich wie Macbook Pro Retina nur mit mehr Grafikleistung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

Da gäbe es ja zb Schenker oder Dell ( Alien ) wo man etwas Spielraum hat von der Konfig. je nach Geldbeutel. Andere Materialien außer Kunststoff würden aus einem Schleppie schnell einen Rollkoffer machen. richtig studieren kann man es eh nicht da es ja nur ein Teilbereich der Hardware ist


----------



## MMiiKKee (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich werde das mal versuchen und wenn das klappt lad ich ein Video hoch.
Könnt noch sehr lange dauer .
Und danke für4 die Ratschläge.


----------



## Gonzberg (29. Oktober 2012)

Studiengänge wären beispielsweise Halbleitertechnik oder Mikroelektronik.

Wie bei so vielen Industrieerzeugnissen, muss man sich für einen Weg entscheiden, den man einschlagen möchte.
Beim Auto gibts auch die Fahrwerkstechniker, Karosserieentwickler, Antriebe etc... Da kann in der Regel keiner ein ganzes Auto konstruieren. So läufts auch beim Notebook.
Da gibts dann auch die Leute, die die Gehäuse designen und gefertigt werden die ganz woanders, wenn die nicht auch einfach zugekauft werden...etc..etc.


----------



## Patze93 (29. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn man schonmal allgemein Wenig Ahnung hat von Hardware sollte man es gerade bei einem Notebook gleich bleiben lassen, denn hier muss man schon einiges an Erfahrung mitbringen um an so einem Gerät zu basteln. Wenn man das aber wirklich möchte, wobei ich es bezweifle geht ein Notebook Eigenbau abartig ins Geld bzw. Es ist fast nicht möglich, weil Barebones werden z.b. von clevo nur an die großen Firmen geliefert und nicht an Privatleute


----------



## MMiiKKee (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte halt wenn ich irgendwoher lerne wie man Motherboards macht dann konnt ich den Rest auch irgendwie machen. ich will ja nicht en ganzes Motherboard entwerfen, sondern eher ein normales nehmen und und dann halt so Sachen wie Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte fest draufmachen und so halt platzsparen . Also einfach ein Notebook anpassen. Ich hab halt gedacht z. B. en macbook pro retina nehmen und des Gehäuse en bisschen vergrössern und ne gescheide grafikkarte wie die GTX670m rein oder so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2012)

Ein Notebook von Innen hast du schonmal gesehen? Auch müßte man ein Board haben welches den Kartenaustausch ermöglicht usw. Dann müßte man die Kühlung und die Akkus anpassen. Es ist ja nicht so das es solche Schleppies nicht gibt und es sich lohnt das Rad neu zu erfinden


----------



## stylezwieback (30. Oktober 2012)

Frag doch die üblichen Verdächtigen...

Clevo und MSI Barebones gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Meine Empfehlung: Ein B-Ware MSI (One M73-2N oder M56-2N) für nen schmalen Taler und dann kannst du fräsen, löten, BIOS coden wie ein Weltmeister.


----------



## Patze93 (30. Oktober 2012)

MMiiKKee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte halt wenn ich irgendwoher lerne wie man Motherboards macht dann konnt ich den Rest auch irgendwie machen. ich will ja nicht en ganzes Motherboard entwerfen, sondern eher ein normales nehmen und und dann halt so Sachen wie Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte fest draufmachen und so halt platzsparen . Also einfach ein Notebook anpassen. Ich hab halt gedacht z. B. en macbook pro retina nehmen und des Gehäuse en bisschen vergrössern und ne gescheide grafikkarte wie die GTX670m rein oder so.



Wtf? Wer zur Hölle Sägt an einem tausende von Euro teurem Macbook Rum 0_0 Zuviel Geld?


----------

